# GHRP 6 - No Hunger



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been using GHRP 6 and Mod GRF for the past few days now, but slightly concerned that I don't get the hunger that everyone else talks about. I chose 6 specifically 'cause I thought it might be easier to gauge peptide quality due to the sides. But I can't really notice much, maybe a slight craving but that's it.

Any other sides to look out for? I'm rocking a slight bloat this week, but that could be due to upping carbs.

Extra info: Using the peptides 3x per day, for 3 days now.. been on t-bol for about 10 days.

Went up about 1 stone over 7 days.

I was cutting before this.

Does GHRP cause you to hold a lot of water.. and if so, why does this happen?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I usually add a little water weight yes. Should have better sleep, skin/hair/nails etc.

Where did you get the GHRP6? Ive found the hunger to be a little hit and miss myself. Some people get this side a lot more than others.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Whose Peptides are they mate? I think a stone in a week's a bit excessive.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I was using non label ghrp-6 and was getting the hunger but swapped to EU labs ghrp-6 (what my mate had at the time and was slightly more expensive) and the hunger sides have stopped.

Like other have said though it's a bit hit and miss. Sometimes I had real bad hunger pranks but other times it didn't effect me.

What I can say though is my strength is increasing as is my weight. But the biggest gains from the ghrp-6/mod grf has been the fat loss in 4 weeks, i'm heavier but much leaner!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

The added weight will be water retention, especially since you've been on a cut and increased the cals.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Half of these new peptides are flooding the market are sh1te...i know lads who were using the rp6 and cjc dac and ended up brown as a conker :lol:

Use a reputatable lab and spend the extra few quid.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I've had toms peptides, southern research and HP. They all did exactly what they said on the vial..


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> I was using non label ghrp-6 and was getting the hunger but swapped to EU labs ghrp-6 (what my mate had at the time and was slightly more expensive) and the hunger sides have stopped.
> 
> Like other have said though it's a bit hit and miss. Sometimes I had real bad hunger pranks but other times it didn't effect me.
> 
> What I can say though is my strength is increasing as is my weight. But the biggest gains from the ghrp-6/mod grf has been the fat loss in 4 weeks, i'm heavier but much leaner!


What dose you running mate to see good fat loss in 4 weeks?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

holy crap you gained a stone in a week lol, do you look much bigger? did you gain any stretch marks, that stone has to go somewhere man, either that or...


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

dusher said:


> I usually add a little water weight yes. Should have better sleep, skin/hair/nails etc.
> 
> Where did you get the GHRP6? Ive found the hunger to be a little hit and miss myself. Some people get this side a lot more than others.


I was hoping you'd reply. PeptidesUK mate, yes noticed today my nails were shining - that sounds so gay lol.. and yeah I do feel a bit sleepy after I take it so must be working. Had a great night's kip too. I've tried it a few more times since I made the thread and although I don't really get hunger pangs, I am able to eat more than I was before.. e.g. I can have a meal then 1hr later, pin.. then 30min after that - eat more as if I had nothing to eat for 3 hours.. which is great because I've just started a bulk.. and I think my hunger was somewhat suppressed from being on a cut/low carbs.



ItsaSecret said:


> holy crap you gained a stone in a week lol, do you look much bigger? did you gain any stretch marks, that stone has to go somewhere man, either that or...
> 
> View attachment 102011


Haha, I was thinking along those lines aswell.. **** I haven't went for a crap in a few days, I was expecting to fill the bowl today but barely anything popped out. Every bit of food I've consumed over the past 10days seems to have been used up, which is a good sign. Macros are 300 protein, 300 carbs, 140g fat, sometimes switching up carbs/fat.

Yeah, my chest and arms feel a lot fuller.. got a great back session in on wednesday and can feel my lower back popping out (always had a weak lower back).. lats feel great too.

Been on T-bol @80mg/day for 11days (morning/night split), I took 100mg days 1-2 to sort of preload and take advantage of the long half life. First cycle.. and I'm basically just eating and jabbing peps every few hours lol

It was a long, natty cut.. so I lost a fair bit of muscle.. and my lifts absolutely sucked at the end of it. I'm bouncing back fast though.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Use good Peps ie Toms or Southern & the results will be better.

They cost more prolly twice what you're paying, but with Toms' as they are so pure, you need less.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

ReRaise said:


> What dose you running mate to see good fat loss in 4 weeks?


Well i'm over 4 weeks now, i'm using 100mcg of 6/mod x3 a day.

On my third bottle of ghrp-6 today, back onto the non label stuff so hoping it get some hunger today!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Can you post websites on here I forget now?

If anybody knows a decent/fairly cheap (geuine) website then pm me as I might try some other labs.

Cheers


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Is that southern one legit, heard a few people mention southern peptides now.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

On the hunger side of it if I'm hungry to start with (empty stomach) buy the time 20-30mins has past since my ghrp6 jab 133mcg iv got a hot flush/sweat and a bit shaking going on. Soon as I slam the food in it goes away. Gud stuff, defo going for g2+cjc next time for better hgh release over hunger.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thought 6 was better than 2 for GH? or have I got that the wrong way round?

Just ****ing smashed a vial of ghrp-6 that I only mixed yesterday!! Was my last bottle too.

Will it ruin my cycle not using it for a few days while I wait for some more to arrive? Should I change to ghrp-2 whilst I have the chance?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

no hunger, no ghrp-6 now either you doughnut te he he!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

LutherLee said:


> no hunger, no ghrp-6 now either you doughnut te he he!


I know yeah, this one was the best stuff too. Crippling hunger pains 10-15-min after lo l.

Mongo decides he's just not going to txt back now I need it asap!! Going to get a spinning heel kick me thinks


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

s3_abv said:


> Thought 6 was better than 2 for GH? or have I got that the wrong way round?
> 
> Just ****ing smashed a vial of ghrp-6 that I only mixed yesterday!! Was my last bottle too.
> 
> Will it ruin my cycle not using it for a few days while I wait for some more to arrive? Should I change to ghrp-2 whilst I have the chance?


no g2 is superior for hgh release, g2 is a 2nd generation ghrp to ghrp6, ghrp2 being sort of a newer better version ghrp. ghrp6 being less direct and 'sloppier' than ghrp2 as side effects go ie hunger, increased gastric emptying. ghrp2 is more advanced and doesnt carry this side effect, or as much as ghrp6.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice one mate.

Always wondered the difference between the 2 peptides. Was under the impression it was the other way round, making me want to use 2 now instead!


----------

